# Nên mua bình nước nóng trực tiếp hay gián tiếp?



## Ottowa (8/4/22)

Với khí hậu tại Việt Nam, đặc biệt là miền Bắc có mùa đông giá buốt, bình nước nóng là vật dụng quan trọng không thể thiếu trong mỗi gia đình. Thế nhưng nên mua bình nước nóng trực tiếp hay gián tiếp?


Đây là câu hỏi của khá nhiều người trước khi sắm sửa bình nước nóng cho gia đình. Hai dòng bình này đều có công dụng làm nóng nước như nhau. Thế nhưng tùy vào những yếu tố dưới đây, gia đình bạn sẽ hợp với một loại bình nóng lạnh riêng. Việc lựa chọn bình nóng lạnh hợp lý giúp bạn tiết kiệm ngân sách, đồng thời có những trải nghiệm hài lòng, sự an toàn và thoải mái khi sử dụng.

Bình nước nóng trực tiếp khác gì bình nước nóng gián tiếp?

Bình nước nóng trực tiếp

Bình nước nóng trực tiếp là loại máy nước nóng có khả năng làm nóng ở nhiệt độ tối đa khoảng 55 độ C. Chúng có khả năng đáp ứng nhu cầu làm nước nóng trực tiếp, tức người dùng có thể sử dụng nước nóng ngay lập tức hoặc một vài giây sau khi bật máy mà không cần tới bình chứa nước.




Bình nước nóng gián tiếp

Bình nước nóng gián tiếp thường đi kèm một bình trữ nước bên cạnh. Bình chứa này có tác dụng chứa một lượng nước lớn. Khi sử dụng, nước từ bình được chia ra các vòi riêng phục vụ cho các khu vực riêng như phòng tắm, bồn rửa mặt, bồn rửa bát. Ta cần phải đợi khoảng 15 – 30 phút khởi động để có thể sử dụng nước nóng.

So sánh máy nước nóng trực tiếp và gián tiếp

Để đưa ra quyết định chính xác về việc nên mua máy nước nóng gián tiếp hay trực tiếp, ta cùng phân tích và so sánh sự khác nhau về cấu tạo cũng như những ưu nhược điểm của hi loại máy này.

Cấu tạo

Bình nóng lạnh gián tiếp: gồm vỏ bên ngoài bằng nhựa chống thấm hoặc sứ, ruột bình chứa bọc cách nhiệt. Bên trong bình có thanh magie và thanh điện trở làm nóng nước. Ngoài ra còn có rơ le cảm biến nhiệt cùng các đường ống nước vào nước ra.

Máy nước nóng trực tiếp: Cấu tạo máy nước nóng trực tiếp bao gồm vỏ máy bằng nhựa chống thấm, đường nước vào, cảm biến nhiệt, bộ phận làm nóng, cảm biến lưu lượng nước, mạch điện, đường nước ra, bộ vòi sen.




Xem thêm: Nên mua bình nước nóng trực tiếp hay gián tiếp?


----------

